# Australian Odd job Market information



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

Dear Senior Expats,

I wanted to understand the odd job (waiter, department store etc.) market in Australia. One thought I have is to switch to a HR domain (learning and development) in Australia. 

Option-1: Find a job in my engineering domain. Establish and then do a course in HR
Option-2: Do some odd jobs (along with my wife) while I finish my MBA or any short time course.

Though Option-1 is the risk free one, I am just exploring the Option-2 feasibility.

1) What are the odd jobs one can look for?
2) What is the average or minimum per hour rate?
3) How easy is it to get these jobs?
4) Is it possible to work say 12 hours a day (in 1 or 2 jobs)
5) Is there any reliable source to look for these jobs?

If anyone has taken this tough route or have information about the same please share. It can help us to a great deal.

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you have a PR visa?

Minimum wage is $16/hour. There are lots of service jobs available but you would still need a visa to live/work in Australia.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Do you have a PR visa?
> 
> Minimum wage is $16/hour. There are lots of service jobs available but you would still need a visa to live/work in Australia.




I am waiting for my assessment from EA and am confident of assessed as Professional engineer with 10yrs experience. However, I am trying to move away from engineering professional into my passion for HR.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Assuming your visa is granted and you decide to migrate to Australia, why wouldn't you try to find a job in your field? You could always do a part-time MBA or related HR credential while working full-time.

If you were to move here and go to school full-time, how would you pay your tuition fees? A minimum wage job is not going to be able to cover your school fees and living expenses. Plus, as a PR, you're not eligible for government student loans.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Assuming your visa is granted and you decide to migrate to Australia, why wouldn't you try to find a job in your field? You could always do a part-time MBA or related HR credential while working full-time.
> 
> If you were to move here and go to school full-time, how would you pay your tuition fees? A minimum wage job is not going to be able to cover your school fees and living expenses. Plus, as a PR, you're not eligible for government student loans.



Hello Ozbound,

As mentioned in my post, I am aware of these implications and the option of doing a part-time MBA after securing a job in my field. However, as per my understanding securing a job in my field currently is taking time (around 6 months) and might not come with location where my preferred university is present. Also, I am an engineering manager currently and without local experience, I need to start in a junior position.

So as indicated, I am looking for data for OPTION-2, which involves hardship for a couple of years which I and my wife are willing to undergo.

Fortunately, I have some decent savings here in India and paid off all my mortgages. As per the student loan is considered, I will have student loan in India for the studies and can repay after my studies are completed.


Any inputs on local odd jobs?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Try Gumtree. A lot of service jobs are advertised there.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Try Gumtree. A lot of service jobs are advertised there.


Hello Ozbound,

I have tried the following links including GumTree,

hippo.com.au
Part Time, Flexible Jobs in Australia.
Study Connect Study In Australia StudyConnect.com
cracker.com
kfcjobs.com.au
hiwages.com.au

However, it will be nice to get the viewpoints/ground reality from expats who have been there, seen it and done it.

Any realtime inputs will be really helpful.

Varuni


----------



## ScottL (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

Try SEEK (sorry cant post links yet but it's easy to find) it's our largest job search website.

I understand you are passionate about HR but from what I know the job market in this area is not very strong. The pay for most positions is low and there is a high level of competition.

Engineering on the other hand is well paying and is in demand Australia wide.

Just food for thought.

Scott.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with scott. I would suggest you take up a job in engineering/ your field. explore once you are here. Do a course and then jump fields. People do that all the time here. They start studying at age 50 and then change field, I know someone who is nearing 60 (late 50's) and is now changing her field. 
Admin jobs are easy to get. The first job is usually difficult but once you have had one, next one is a breeze. I'd still recommend going the job in your field route and studying.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

varuni said:


> Dear Senior Expats,
> 
> I wanted to understand the odd job (waiter, department store etc.) market in Australia. One thought I have is to switch to a HR domain (learning and development) in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi varuni,
I do have same idea as urs. Right now my application is with EA. Waiting for EA reply. 

I checked out all the feasibility for option 2. And even I moved further to get offer from univ for one year full time course (in line with my engineering cum management profile which i aspired for). 

From the info wat I gathered, I am sure it’s very well possible to go for option 2. But initial financial hiccups will be the bottle neck.
If you are courage’s enough to manage the few months or years of study... u can have a great advantage.... few as follows
1) Good networks of people u can make during study period... 
2) U get the degree during the period otherwise u would have wasted in searching a job.
3) Could land up in better profile with the network u make.

All the above comes with if & but condition.
It’s you who can decide on whether you have the risk appetite.

Few of my friends with the study visa managed to work part time in odd jobs. From the input from my friend, they informed me that odd jobs fetched them AUD900 per month during worst situation with study visa. With PR we can do better. 
Also I hope my situation would be managable with PR. 

Please give your suggestion/view point too.


----------



## SAltish (Nov 30, 2012)

I got Subclass 489 visa for South Australia. I am a Civil Engineer by profession but really dont know the market situation over there. Will I be able to get job in my field easily ?
I am planning to move to Adelaide up to June, 2013.
Any feedback.


----------



## kishore2b (Dec 27, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi varuni,
> I do have same idea as urs. Right now my application is with EA. Waiting for EA reply.
> 
> I checked out all the feasibility for option 2. And even I moved further to get offer from univ for one year full time course (in line with my engineering cum management profile which i aspired for).
> ...


Hi Sateeternal,

When I went thru seek, I find lots of jobs for call center professionals. How is the trend normally. Do they hire the PR's looking for jobs initially in their line of domain or do they prefer only locals for these jobs as they would prefer good english along with their prefered slang for these jobs. 

Also how quick we will be able to get these odd jobs from the day we land there which will help us to feed ourselves until we get our prefered jobs. When I went thru gumtree most of the odd jobs are for Chef's and waiters only. Really not sure how its gonna turn up.

Appreciate your view on this.

Thanks
Kishore


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

kishore2b said:


> Hi Sateeternal,
> 
> When I went thru seek, I find lots of jobs for call center professionals. How is the trend normally. Do they hire the PR's looking for jobs initially in their line of domain or do they prefer only locals for these jobs as they would prefer good english along with their prefered slang for these jobs.
> 
> ...


For info from my friend... Call centre jobs we will get.. But with contacts we can make it fast... As for as other jobs are concern...we can make it in much easier way... & once you start your study... you can get details from your colleague & networks... As I told ... its all about how you can take up thing...


----------



## ScottL (Jan 5, 2013)

SAltish said:


> I got Subclass 489 visa for South Australia. I am a Civil Engineer by profession but really dont know the market situation over there. Will I be able to get job in my field easily ?
> I am planning to move to Adelaide up to June, 2013.
> Any feedback.


I only know as much as I see as someone who lives in Adelaide, but, it seems that currently there are more large projects under way (or about to be under way) than there has ever been.

For instance, the new hospital, Adelaide Oval redevelopment , Southern Expressway duplication, potential Casino and riverside redevelopment as well as a few others I know of, if you're interested.

I'm not saying this will mean a job will be easy to obtain but there does appear to be a lot of projects out there for Civil Engineers at the moment.


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

ScottL said:


> I only know as much as I see as someone who lives in Adelaide, but, it seems that currently there are more large projects under way (or about to be under way) than there has ever been.
> 
> For instance, the new hospital, Adelaide Oval redevelopment , Southern Expressway duplication, potential Casino and riverside redevelopment as well as a few others I know of, if you're interested.
> 
> I'm not saying this will mean a job will be easy to obtain but there does appear to be a lot of projects out there for Civil Engineers at the moment.


any idea about Telecom related jobs in adelaide ? how is the telecom market doing in adelaide ? Please share ur views.

Thanks


----------



## SAltish (Nov 30, 2012)

ScottL said:


> I only know as much as I see as someone who lives in Adelaide, but, it seems that currently there are more large projects under way (or about to be under way) than there has ever been.
> 
> For instance, the new hospital, Adelaide Oval redevelopment , Southern Expressway duplication, potential Casino and riverside redevelopment as well as a few others I know of, if you're interested.
> 
> I'm not saying this will mean a job will be easy to obtain but there does appear to be a lot of projects out there for Civil Engineers at the moment.


wow man,
that's superb. you made me happy. God Bless you dear.
Sure i am interested very much.

thanks for the info.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. Australia is a great place to do odd jobs in my opinion as the minimum wage is so high. Surely the highest in the world? I have worked as a waitress, in retail, and in several call centres. I reckon retail is great. Really highly paid and a lot less work in reality than hospitality, which is hard work. Call centres pay very well but it's certainly not for everyone. If you have good communication skills you can find a job within a couple of days in a call centre in the big cities, in my experience. I see everyone commenting seems to be saying don't bother applying for these types of jobs but when you have just arrived somewhere it can be good to get some money coming in while you apply for jobs you actually want to do.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I agree with scott. I would suggest you take up a job in engineering/ your field. explore once you are here. Do a course and then jump fields. People do that all the time here. They start studying at age 50 and then change field, I know someone who is nearing 60 (late 50's) and is now changing her field.
> Admin jobs are easy to get. The first job is usually difficult but once you have had one, next one is a breeze. I'd still recommend going the job in your field route and studying.



Thanks a lot Scott and Anj for your inputs and valuable suggestions.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi varuni,
> I do have same idea as urs. Right now my application is with EA. Waiting for EA reply.
> 
> I checked out all the feasibility for option 2. And even I moved further to get offer from univ for one year full time course (in line with my engineering cum management profile which i aspired for).
> ...






Thats great to know that someone is thinking in the same lines as me...(For better or worse)

Good to know that you have registered with some course for 1-year. Is it an MBA? Can you elaborate on this course? 

Currently, we have the risk appetite to try it out and see what comes out of it. I am worried that I will lose this risk appetite once we have kids and requirements grow up. That is the reason behind this rush. Also, once you get a decent job and settle, we might get into a comfort zone and not be willing to quit it. I also got the same information as, AUD900-1200 while working as students. In my case, me and my wife will be working and hence we feel that we can make it up for some number to live comfortably. And also, bring in some good savings like 15K or so to burn in an year. I know that it is a big risk and that is why I wanted to post this in the forum to get some inputs.

Any other ground reality jobs and situation will be greatly appreciated and helpful.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Hi. Australia is a great place to do odd jobs in my opinion as the minimum wage is so high. Surely the highest in the world? I have worked as a waitress, in retail, and in several call centres. I reckon retail is great. Really highly paid and a lot less work in reality than hospitality, which is hard work. Call centres pay very well but it's certainly not for everyone. If you have good communication skills you can find a job within a couple of days in a call centre in the big cities, in my experience. I see everyone commenting seems to be saying don't bother applying for these types of jobs but when you have just arrived somewhere it can be good to get some money coming in while you apply for jobs you actually want to do.


Hello Sarita,

It is comforting to know that call center jobs are available. We believe that we have good english speaking skills combined with common sense required for any customer facing job. However, we do not have an accent. We speak flawless english with slight Indian accent. Will that be an issue?

Also, I have an excellent career in engineering here. Will the call center question the logic behind me wanting to do a call center job? Or will they be open to get good people irrespective of their background?

Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello Sarita,
> 
> It is comforting to know that call center jobs are available. We believe that we have good english speaking skills combined with common sense required for any customer facing job. However, we do not have an accent. We speak flawless english with slight Indian accent. Will that be an issue?
> 
> ...



Hi Varuni!

Certainly it is harder for Indians, I won't lie. There are some call centres that will only hire Aussies and Kiwis. There are some which hire only native speakers. But I have worked with a lot of Indians in Melbourne. It is probably annoying that some customers will actually think you're located in India but that's a trade-off that I think is worthwhile. 

Unfortunately there are a lot of foreigners in Australia who are overqualified for whatever reason. I have a postgrad degree and have spent the last year working in a call centre. That was my choice because I just wanted to have some time off before starting my proper career. There are heaps of students and people on bridging visas working in call centres and other such jobs (taxis!). Nobody has ever asked me why I'm working there when I have qualifications. I totally understand why you ask that and it's a very good question but I would like to assure you not to worry about it. 

One thing I will add though from my experience. My ex boyfriend is of Indian descent although English is his first language and he has a British accent. My ex housemate is Indian. I have Indian friends. They have all found racism in getting jobs. It has been recommended that one changes their name to an Anglo name on the resume. I know it might sound ridiculous but when my housemate changed his name on his resume he suddenly got job offers. I don't want to scare you but unfortunately this has been my experience in Melbourne. 

All the best! I'm very happy to help


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Hi Varuni!
> 
> Certainly it is harder for Indians, I won't lie. There are some call centres that will only hire Aussies and Kiwis. There are some which hire only native speakers. But I have worked with a lot of Indians in Melbourne. It is probably annoying that some customers will actually think you're located in India but that's a trade-off that I think is worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Even if one changes their name in the resume wouldn't the truth be out during interview. Also can one use a different name in the resume other than their legal name?


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sanjukta said:


> Even if one changes their name in the resume wouldn't the truth be out during interview. Also can one use a different name in the resume other than their legal name?


Obviously they will realise you're Indian in the interview which is why I know it sounds bizarre! And obviously if you've lived in India your previous employment will be from there so it'll be on your resume. Honestly you can take what you like of this advice but I have heard it given to a couple of people. If you can make it to the interview and then show them you have good English etc you may win them over. 

Yes you can definitely use a different name. It is very common for people to have Anglo names for themselves, particularly those from China etc. Not so much for Indians (I guess because Indian names tend to be much easier for us to pronounce and remember) but it's definitely possible. This would just tend to be the first name.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Obviously they will realise you're Indian in the interview which is why I know it sounds bizarre! And obviously if you've lived in India your previous employment will be from there so it'll be on your resume. Honestly you can take what you like of this advice but I have heard it given to a couple of people. If you can make it to the interview and then show them you have good English etc you may win them over.
> 
> Yes you can definitely use a different name. It is very common for people to have Anglo names for themselves, particularly those from China etc. Not so much for Indians (I guess because Indian names tend to be much easier for us to pronounce and remember) but it's definitely possible. This would just tend to be the first name.




Thanks Saritha for your inputs. The data is certainly steering me into some virtual reality of what to expect when on ground, which was my idea of initiating this post.

I am looking at openings at call center in seek.com. Are there any other source or consultants. Though it is very early for me to ask this, I am asking as a continuation to the thread.

Also, the average pay is in the range of 40K to 60K. Hence, I believe if I and my partner work, we might be able to survive. Or I can do maybe two part-time jobs along with my wife. I need to figure out as to how I can work and study or work for an year, get acclamaticed to the foreign feeling and then go to study. 


Again on the point of racial issue on interviews or job offers, I believe it will be there in any job category and not only in call centers. Is that correct? Does this fade away after you have about two years experience in OZ or do we have to live with it for our entire period of stay?

Sorry for bugging with a lot of questions. however I hope you can understand our anxiety. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

varuni said:


> Thanks Saritha for your inputs. The data is certainly steering me into some virtual reality of what to expect when on ground, which was my idea of initiating this post.
> 
> I am looking at openings at call center in seek.com. Are there any other source or consultants. Though it is very early for me to ask this, I am asking as a continuation to the thread.
> 
> ...


I've always used Seek. I've found it to be sufficient. There's other sites such as careerone or gumtree but be careful with gumtree. Never EVER take a job which is commission only. There are plenty around and unfortunately many Indians try their luck in commission only jobs. I learned this the hard way! They'll make it sound like you can make heaps of money when it's just not the case. A lot of sales jobs overstate the OTE but as long as there is a base wage it's good money. $20 an hour is very realistic. You might want to try recruitment agencies. 

Yes, there are certainly race issues in a lot of industries. To be honest with you, my ex chose to leave the country for that reason. But I don't want to scare you off. He was just a lot better off being in his country, which is not India. I'm afraid that's just a part of life being an immigrant which you have to deal with. English people are not always welcome in Australia either. I'd say the best thing if you want to integrate is to hang out with Aussies as much as possible. Don't just hang out with Indians. There is no doubt a complex problem with Indians in Australia but a lot of it is because Indians do not take the first step to integrate. I am a foreigner here too and I know it seems easier to hang out with other foreigners but in the long run it's way better to take the first step towards integration. I'm sure with time Indians will become more accepted in Australia. It's just that they're the latest wave of immigrants. Italians, Vietnamese, and every other migrant group had to deal with the same thing. It's also good to remember that with a lot of jobs it comes down to who you know. 

I certainly understand your anxiety and honestly I'm happy to help.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> I've always used Seek. I've found it to be sufficient. There's other sites such as careerone or gumtree but be careful with gumtree. Never EVER take a job which is commission only. There are plenty around and unfortunately many Indians try their luck in commission only jobs. I learned this the hard way! They'll make it sound like you can make heaps of money when it's just not the case. A lot of sales jobs overstate the OTE but as long as there is a base wage it's good money. $20 an hour is very realistic. You might want to try recruitment agencies.
> 
> Yes, there are certainly race issues in a lot of industries. To be honest with you, my ex chose to leave the country for that reason. But I don't want to scare you off. He was just a lot better off being in his country, which is not India. I'm afraid that's just a part of life being an immigrant which you have to deal with. English people are not always welcome in Australia either. I'd say the best thing if you want to integrate is to hang out with Aussies as much as possible. Don't just hang out with Indians. There is no doubt a complex problem with Indians in Australia but a lot of it is because Indians do not take the first step to integrate. I am a foreigner here too and I know it seems easier to hang out with other foreigners but in the long run it's way better to take the first step towards integration. I'm sure with time Indians will become more accepted in Australia. It's just that they're the latest wave of immigrants. Italians, Vietnamese, and every other migrant group had to deal with the same thing. It's also good to remember that with a lot of jobs it comes down to who you know.
> 
> I certainly understand your anxiety and honestly I'm happy to help.




Thanks Sarita! Will remember your words of caution on the OTE and commission offers.

I totally agree with your assessment on hanging out with locals instead of forming a closed community based on language or country of origin. I lived in the US for about 4 years and always enjoyed the company of local nationals. It gave me a good insight into how they think, their lifestyle, approach towards life etc. I was actually worried in the beginning that I missed an Indian community, however it turned out to be fun. Few of them are still in touch and even wished for my wedding.

Our (me and wife) current outlook on migration (as and when it happens), is to be prepared for a life to begin from scratch. We are not comparing ourselves to our friends who went to US for work and settled there, in which case life was smooth all the way. We know that OZ is a different animal and needs to be befriended in a different way. Another reason is that, I gather that my skill requirements is available only in pockets and hence I anticipate more time to search it, so better to start off and make network and familiarity without wasting time. Hence, we are researching all options.

Our self belief is that, since we were able to establish a good career here in India and US, we should be able to do the same in any other country which is receptive and if we are willing to sweat it out from beginning. 

How does this approach sound?
Are you or any other members in this forum aware of any live examples who have done such a 'stupid thing' - as it can be termed?


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds good to me. I think you'll do just fine.


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Varuni and Sarita

Must say, the entire post/conversation has helped me clear a lot of doubts.



Thanks and All the very best.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

mangs said:


> Varuni and Sarita
> 
> Must say, the entire post/conversation has helped me clear a lot of doubts.
> 
> ...



Good to hear. Glad to help! All the best to you too


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

mangs said:


> Varuni and Sarita
> 
> Must say, the entire post/conversation has helped me clear a lot of doubts.
> 
> ...



Good luck Mangs!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Good to hear. Glad to help! All the best to you too


Hii Varuni/Sarita,

Thank you for your post and Information... This has been very usefule to me as well.. I am planning to head to Melbourne in April and start my Journey/Struggle..
I see that you are In Melbourne, could you give little bit more insight into Melbourne.. I do not have any contacts in Australia..
I just got my Grant yesterday.. Here is the best so that you could know what sort of Information now I am looking at:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins.html


Thank you

Regards
RK


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi sarita,

Somewhere in the coversation,i saw that u ve taken up retail jobs....can u elaborate on the job nature?
It would help me very much as i have post grad in retail management (distance mode of education) from a reputed indian university. I want to work with retail industry when i come to aus with a pr...which could be in 7 months or so.
However, i do not have any related exp in the field....could u suggest me how to equip myself from here for a retail career once i set foot on aus??


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

sarita2 said:


> Hi Varuni!
> 
> Certainly it is harder for Indians, I won't lie. There are some call centres that will only hire Aussies and Kiwis. There are some which hire only native speakers. But I have worked with a lot of Indians in Melbourne. It is probably annoying that some customers will actually think you're located in India but that's a trade-off that I think is worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarita,

Thanks for all your post. It gives a good insight for our job search once we land in Oz. I am coming to Melbourne on Feb 9th and am a IT professional. Hear the Job markets opens in Feb/March. I have some experience working as a call center agent earlier in my carrier. So I might be overqualified for the job now. I was wondering if I should be honest in my resume or tweak it if i plant to apply for Odd jobs. Would employers consider if your overqualified?

Thanks in advance.

Kart


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi Sarita,
> 
> Thanks for all your post. It gives a good insight for our job search once we land in Oz. I am coming to Melbourne on Feb 9th and am a IT professional. Hear the Job markets opens in Feb/March. I have some experience working as a call center agent earlier in my carrier. So I might be overqualified for the job now. I was wondering if I should be honest in my resume or tweak it if i plant to apply for Odd jobs. Would employers consider if your overqualified?
> 
> ...


Hi Kart,

that's great if you have experience working in a call centre. I don't think it's necessary to change your resume really although you might want to use a functional resume instead of a chronological one, and then you can put the focus on skills such as sales and communication. Then at the end you can list the jobs you've done in that past, rather than having a resume which is a list of jobs in order. Hope that makes sense. I recommend searching "functional resume" if you're not familiar with this style. 

As I mentioned, I have never ever had anyone question why I would want to work in a call centre when I'm clearly overqualified. My case is different from yours certainly because although I have qualifications I don't have professional experience. However, I still believe it will not be an issue for you. Some call centres are mostly full of young people but there are also a lot of people working in call centres who are actually much older and have had a complete change of career. So as long as you're keen and have good communication skills I think it a call centre would be a good option for you while you look for something else. As for other odd jobs, I'm not too sure but there are a lot of people working in jobs they're overqualified for, so I think you'll be fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Varuni/Sarita,
> 
> Thank you for your post and Information... This has been very usefule to me as well.. I am planning to head to Melbourne in April and start my Journey/Struggle..
> I see that you are In Melbourne, could you give little bit more insight into Melbourne.. I do not have any contacts in Australia..
> ...


Hii sarita,

Could you Please help me out with few information with regards to Melbourne... 

Regards
RK


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii sarita,
> 
> Could you Please help me out with few information with regards to Melbourne...
> 
> ...



Yes, I'd be happy to. Congratulations on having your visa granted!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Yes, I'd be happy to. Congratulations on having your visa granted!



Thank You Very Much Sarita for being Kind enough to help me out.. If you see my other Thread which I had linked in the earlier post I am moving to Melbourne without any contacts...
I have zeroed in the Following:

Bank A/c: NAB Classic saver a/c.. is it Ok??

Suburbs: I need your Suggestion: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/138163-suburbs-melbourne-family.html
I have given the details in this thread. Kindly go through and provide your recommendations.... If there are parks around closeby it would be great!!!
Jobs: I think I can manage, though I must admit your odd jobs post has given me lots of confidence..
Schools: Do They admit people during the middle of Term... I am planning to arrive in April and hopefully my Family will arrive in June.... Will they Admit my Son into School in June or will he have to wait till next term ie. January 2013...

Thats it as of now!! will bother you more as and when new things come to my mind...

Thank You..

Regards
RK


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

sarita2 said:


> Hi Kart,
> 
> that's great if you have experience working in a call centre. I don't think it's necessary to change your resume really although you might want to use a functional resume instead of a chronological one, and then you can put the focus on skills such as sales and communication. Then at the end you can list the jobs you've done in that past, rather than having a resume which is a list of jobs in order. Hope that makes sense. I recommend searching "functional resume" if you're not familiar with this style.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sarita..I will post queries about jobs in Melbourne as when i have one. Hope you dont mind..My professional history says I switch jobs often..I know it will affect my chances in somewhat. I would like to know how much it will affect my chances with Australian employers.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kart1980 said:


> Thanks Sarita..I will post queries about jobs in Melbourne as when i have one. Hope you dont mind..My professional history says I switch jobs often..I know it will affect my chances in somewhat. I would like to know how much it will affect my chances with Australian employers.



Yeah I have the same issue and that's why I started using the functional format. And honestly I'm surprised I haven't had more potential employers ask me about my fragmented job history! No worries, post away when you have a question. Do you know where in Melbourne you're moving to? Do you know Melbourne?


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You Very Much Sarita for being Kind enough to help me out.. If you see my other Thread which I had linked in the earlier post I am moving to Melbourne without any contacts...
> I have zeroed in the Following:
> 
> Bank A/c: NAB Classic saver a/c.. is it Ok??
> ...


Just saw this.. I'll reply in the other thread


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Just saw this.. I'll reply in the other thread


No problem... Thanks for your help!!! BTW are you currently in Australia/UK??

Regards
RK


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> No problem... Thanks for your help!!! BTW are you currently in Australia/UK??
> 
> Regards
> RK



Currently in UK. Been here for 3 weeks. Took the opportunity to leave Aus as I now have my 485. Sounds weird as I want PR but it's nice to be able to leave Aus having been on a bridging visa! Submitted my 885 application in December and then left the country straight away, but I'll have to be back in Aus to get my visa granted so maybe March??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Currently in UK. Been here for 3 weeks. Took the opportunity to leave Aus as I now have my 485. Sounds weird as I want PR but it's nice to be able to leave Aus having been on a bridging visa! Submitted my 885 application in December and then left the country straight away, but I'll have to be back in Aus to get my visa granted so maybe March??


Cool.. Coz I was wondering how you are awake so late!!!! 
Thank you for the response I ve just finalized my travel date April 15th...
Is it ok if PM you with few more queries!!!!

regards
RK


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

sarita2 said:


> Yeah I have the same issue and that's why I started using the functional format. And honestly I'm surprised I haven't had more potential employers ask me about my fragmented job history! No worries, post away when you have a question. Do you know where in Melbourne you're moving to? Do you know Melbourne?


My brother moved to Melbourne recently and will be staying with him till I settle down. Currently he is in the CBD, but he is house hunting in the suburbs to accommodate me.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> My brother moved to Melbourne recently and will be staying with him till I settle down. Currently he is in the CBD, but he is house hunting in the suburbs to accommodate me.



Hii Kart..

When are you travelling?? I am from Chenai but now in coimbatore.. Im travelling on April 15th

Regards
RK


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Kart..
> 
> When are you travelling?? I am from Chenai but now in coimbatore.. Im travelling on April 15th
> 
> ...


Hi RK,
Iam traveling on Feb 9th.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi RK,
> Iam traveling on Feb 9th.


Good.... Very early.. All the Best ... your travel is nearing....
Have you got a Job or you planning to search once you get there..

Regards
RK


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Good.... Very early.. All the Best ... your travel is nearing....
> Have you got a Job or you planning to search once you get there..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks..Gonna go and search. 

All the best to you too.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am traveling to Sydney by the end of Feb. which city are you going to?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

varuni said:


> Thats great to know that someone is thinking in the same lines as me...(For better or worse)
> 
> Good to know that you have registered with some course for 1-year. Is it an MBA? Can you elaborate on this course?
> 
> ...


Hi Varuni,

Its not MBA... I got offer for masters in Project management.. - 1 year course..
My plan is that I would join the course... mean time my wife would be trying for job with PR while working in present job from India. If she get a job in Aus she would join me. After an year time i would be in a position to support her.

I am not sure how far thing would work out... however keep me posted...


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

_*


varuni said:



Dear Senior Expats,

I wanted to understand the odd job (waiter, department store etc.) market in Australia. One thought I have is to switch to a HR domain (learning and development) in Australia. 

Option-1: Find a job in my engineering domain. Establish and then do a course in HR
Option-2: Do some odd jobs (along with my wife) while I finish my MBA or any short time course.

Though Option-1 is the risk free one, I am just exploring the Option-2 feasibility.

1) What are the odd jobs one can look for?
2) What is the average or minimum per hour rate?
3) How easy is it to get these jobs?
4) Is it possible to work say 12 hours a day (in 1 or 2 jobs)
5) Is there any reliable source to look for these jobs?

If anyone has taken this tough route or have information about the same please share. It can help us to a great deal.

Cheers,
Varuni

Click to expand...


@ Varuni
I have a similar urge to go for something like option 2.


@sarita
Wanted to know how easy and comfortable it would be get an odd job to begin with? This especially since one already has an impressive resume of ones own field.

Also,

Can you please elaborate on retail jobs?
How easy and sustainable are sales jobs and teaching jobs in Australia?
Is it really easy to convince the recruiters for the job despite all the irrelevant qualifications and experience?
Is it true that its difficult for an expat to reach managerial/senior levels in certain jobs?
Is is possible and easy to start some small business after few years of work on PR?



Sorry for asking too many questions at once.


Thanks for all the help*_


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

How can someone apply for odd jobs when what's written on CVs are highly specialized professional experience. Can someone send please a template of CV used to apply for odd jobs?

Thank you


----------



## glow (Apr 26, 2013)

mostly people look on internet but newspapers are also good source of vacant positions also going and meeting your potential employer help alot


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I am in the process of applying for 489 visa, wanted your views on the below queries:

1) I have 14 plus years experience as Manager- Customer Service, how difficult is it to find a job in a call centre? Average how many months would i need to find a job.

2) I am planning to travel with my son who is 3 years old, is it advisable to bring him along with me or should i come first, try finding a job and then taking him (keeping him with his Dad in India for 2 months or so :-(

3) I assume 489 visa dont get child care benefits, what are the day care charges per day/month in adelaide?


----------

